# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  CELINE HOTEL - Khách sạn Đà Nẵng giá rẻ

## heocoi

*Địa chỉ:* K5 Trần Hưng Đạo - Quận Sơn Trà - TP Đà Nẵng
*Tel:* 0511. 3847579 - 0905.211.550

Khách sạn Celine mới được xây dựng với thiết kế trang nhã, ấm áp, đầy đủ tiện nghi và thoáng mát đảm bảo đem lại cho du khách cảm giác thư giãn, thoải mái và dễ chịu trong thời gian lưu trú tại khách sạn của chúng tôi.

*Vị trí* : khách sạn ngay bờ Sông Hàn thơ mộng, gần biển, sát các nhà hàng hải sản, ngay khu du lịch sầm uất nên rất thuận tiện cho việc tham quan, đi lại của du khách.Phòng được trang bị đầy đủ tiện nghi: máy lạnh, TV truyền hình cáp, tủ lạnh, bình nước nóng lạnh, tủ để quần áo, internet miễn phí …
*Gía phòng*: từ 300.000 đến 550.000
*LƯU Ý*: Giá không áp dụng cho các ngày lễ, tết




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## namnguyen

Nhìn cũng ổn, sẽ ở thử trong dịp tới di ĐN

----------

